# Computer 2.1 Setup



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

A friend of mine is interested in getting a 2.1 system for his computer because his Altec Lansings blew up over the weekend. I suggested a pair of active monitors like the Swan M200s, and outboard USB audio card, and a ~$200 sub like the AV123 x-sub. Total price working out to ~$500. I thought about trying to find a USB DAC, but can't find any in the price range.

Do other people have some suggestions, especially for the USB audio card? Otherwise he'd just be looking at Creative.


----------



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

Stay far away from creative, thats all I know. Apparently their X-Fi chipset is just a disaster. I don't really know a whole lot about outboard soundcards, but I can see the benefits.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Speakers, Audioengine, www.audioengineusa.com

Is his computer a laptop, or would a PCI card work as well?


----------



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

I just saw those AudioEngine 2's reviewed on Secrets. His computer is a desktop, I think. But for the same price, I was under the impression things can be a lot cleaner running off an outboard USB card.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I'd start wit the speakers and see how it sounds, then go for a new soundcard. In my experience, the benefit of a USB card over a dedicated internal is minimal unless you have a cheap system with poorly shielded parts. Now a notebook, that's another matter. Most notebooks internal sound is noisy as...


----------



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

Well, he's in the market for a new sound card anyway. So he's got to buy something.


----------

